# What is this?



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

My first guess would be mealybugs.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Can't see well. Aphids or whiteflies. Or both.


https://www.almanac.com/pest/whiteflies


Aphids can be killed with just dish detergent suds.


A couple years ago, we had a sudden outbreak of whiteflies. I thought it might be related to the crop spraying that often drifted over the house. If it killed natural predators. . . just my thought.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Whiteflies.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I'd bet 1/2 my social security check it's not eastern red cedar. The tiny bugs look similar to aphids our son had on some of his garden plants. He tried Neem Oil but reported a few drops of liquid dish detergent in a quart of water and sprayed seemed to be more effective.






EDIT: EDIT:


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

It could also be...


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

Looks like APHIDS.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

Im thinking aphids. They look really fuzzy and barely move.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Spray some soapy water on the branhces and leaves in addition to removing them by hand, see if it helps.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@woodco, looks like bugs.

Maybe pan back and give full monty shots of the whole plant, just for kicks? Curious to see what it is.

Looks like your plant isn't in obvious distress, so no emergency. I'd wait till the Lacewings and Lady Bugs of Doom come in and feast, it's massive carnage on a tiny scale to watch, muah ha ha ha.

I also concur with @dj3, but mother nature is the best murderer of all.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

spaceman spif said:


> It could also be...



Dang, that hair could be a deadly weapon in the wrong hands . . . . :biggrin2:


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

Well, it doesnt have any berries on it right now... Its really thorny and grows red berries in massive clusters in the winter. This picture of a dwarf firethorn is what it looks like with the long branches and berries.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

It looks like this with berries.


----------



## bobhammer (Jun 17, 2020)

I have never seen nothing like this so I myself would likely thing they were aliens. LOL We have some weird bugs up north but nothing like that, at least not that I have seen.


----------

